# Notebook ohne DVD Laufwerk --> Games installieren & spielen



## Eol_Ruin (30. Dezember 2015)

Hi.

Ich bin jetzt Besitzer eine neuen Notebooks da mein altes den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Ich hab mir eine ohne DVD-Laufwerk geholt - weil ich dachte das 2 PCs mit Laufwerk zuhause doch reichen und sowieso alles per Netzwerk gestreamt bzw kopiert wird.

Nun wollte ich aber darauf das gute alte Oblivion (GOTY-Edition um 2,99€ vor 5 Jahren gekauft) installieren - aber nix da:
Der Securom-Kopierschutz kommt mir dazwischen.
Auf einem per Netzwerk freigegebenen DVD Laufwerk läßt mich Securom das Game nicht mal installieren 
Hab dann eine ISO erstellt und per Virtual Clone Drive gemountet - dort sagt mir natürlich Securom das es kein Original ist.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Oblivion - und Games mit ähnlich gelagerten Problemen - LEGAL zum laufen zu bringen?
Also ohne mit Cracks oder kopierschutzumgehender Cloning-Software zu arbeiten.

Ich hab noch viele Games auf CD/DVD die ich vielleicht mal installieren will ohne unbedingt in jedem Rechner ein DVD-Laufwerk haben zu müssen.
Und extra nur für Games ein externes LW zu kaufen finde ich auch irgendwie sinnfrei!


----------



## Freakless08 (30. Dezember 2015)

Externes Gehäuse kaufen für das Laufwerk. Laufwerk aus einem PC ausbauen und in das Gehäuse rein und per USB an den Laptop. Direkt ein Slimline Laufwerk zu kaufen wäre aber eventuell besser


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Dezember 2015)

Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit das die per Netzwerk freigegebenen DVD Laufwerke auch als solche erkannt werden und somit der Securom-Kopierschutz funktioniert?
Ich sehe eigentlich nicht ein das ich für etwas was ich vielleicht 10 mal im Leben brauche Geld ausgeben soll.

Da wundern sich viele das so viel gecrackt wird


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. Dezember 2015)

Oder das Laufwerk aus dem alten Notebook nehmen falls das noch funktioniert und dafür ein externen Gehäuse besorgen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Dezember 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Oder das Laufwerk aus dem alten Notebook nehmen falls das noch funktioniert und dafür ein externen Gehäuse besorgen.



Das würde natürlich auch gehen - aber mir gehts da eigentlich ums Prinzip!

Externe DVD-Laufwerke gibts für 25€ - das ist ja fast nix mehr heuzutage.
Aber es nervt mich halt ungemein


----------



## the_swiss (30. Dezember 2015)

Probiere mal, bei Steam den Key einzugeben. Links unten, Produkt hinzufügen. Kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2015)

Ext. Laufwerk oder Festplatte wären jetzt meine Idee. Das eine hat man meist eh und das Andere kostet wirklich kaum noch Geld. Ja so lernt man die Grenzen der schönen neuen Welt kennen


----------



## Mueller1 (31. Dezember 2015)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Oblivion - und Games mit ähnlich gelagerten Problemen - LEGAL zum laufen zu bringen?
> Also ohne mit Cracks oder kopierschutzumgehender Cloning-Software zu arbeiten.
> 
> Ich hab noch viele Games auf CD/DVD die ich vielleicht mal installieren will ohne unbedingt in jedem Rechner ein DVD-Laufwerk haben zu müssen.
> Und extra nur für Games ein externes LW zu kaufen finde ich auch irgendwie sinnfrei!


Es gibt nur drei legale Optionen: der Hersteller bietet offiziell einen Patch, der den Kopierschutz entfernt (was bei Oblivion soweit ich weiß bisher nicht der Fall ist), du schließt ein externes DVD-Laufwerk an oder du kaufst dir das Spiel einfach bei Steam oder GoG neu.

Notiz am Rande: SafeDisc / SecuROM Spiele und Windows 10 ist ein generelles Problem. D.h. jeder der mit Windows 10 versucht ein älteres Spiel mit Kopierschutz zum Laufen zu bekommen steht u.U. vor einem ähnlichen Problem selbst mit Laufwerk und Original-Datenträger.
Windows 10: Spiele mit Safedisc-Kopierschutz starten nicht, u.a. Battlefield 1942 [Update]
Windows und Safedisc / Securom-Kopierschutz - Alte Spiele laufen nicht mehr - GameStar


----------



## the_swiss (31. Dezember 2015)

@TE: Hast du mal probiert, den Key bei Steam einzugeben? Links unten, Spiel hinzufügen -> Ein Produkt bei Steam aktivieren.

Ansonsten wird dir ohne Laufwerk nur die Neuerwerbung übrigbleiben.


----------

